# full bee suit opinions



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I voted for the ultra breeze, but then I live in Texas. The ventilation makes working bees much easier and it is more sting proof than wet cotton sticking to you. I also have a Brushy Creek cotton suit with zipon hat/veil that I like, but it gets wet/sweaty quickly down here.


----------



## mgmoore7 (Jul 6, 2007)

I have the UltraBreeze jacket and I can't imagine anything being better.


----------



## mgmoore7 (Jul 6, 2007)

Also, let me add that the UltraBreeze line will soon have pants. To me, pants and jacket are better than a full suit.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I have the *Golden Bee *suit that is not on the poll.
Most excellent. The Ultra Breeze utilizes the same
fabric and that will be my next purchase.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I only use jackets, I have both the Mann Lake Honey Maker, and the Ultra Breeze. I like the Ultra Breeze hands down. My Mann Lake jacket used plastic zippers, which don't hold up to the amount of work we do in the bee yards.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 22, 2006)

Just a veil and whatever work clothes I have on. But then again we only had 14 hives last year.


----------



## dni (Oct 4, 2008)

*golden bee?*



Sundance said:


> I have the *Golden Bee *suit that is not on the poll.
> Most excellent. The Ultra Breeze utilizes the same
> fabric and that will be my next purchase.


is the suit you mention from these folks, or somewhere else?

http://golden-bee.com/

i see none on the site...


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

dni said:


> is the suit you mention from these folks, or somewhere else?


I do not think they have a web site. Some one may have
their phone number. The Ultra Breeze is very similar in
the fabric. 

Golden Bee suits are still advertised int ABJ. My next suit
will be an Ultra Breeze, better customer service IMO.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have the Ultra Breeze suit, the Ultra Breeze jacket and the Golden Bee Products suit, besides an assortment of other jackets and suits. My favorite in order of preference:

1 Ultra Breeze jacket -- convenient and cool and well made
2 Ultra Breeze suit -- even cooler and well made but not as convenient
3 Golden Bee Products suit -- same as above with only slight differences
4 Beeworks jacket in cotton -- convenient and well made, reasonably cool
5 Beeworks jacket in Nylon -- convenient and well made and bees don't cling so much
6 Beeworks suit in Nylon -- well made and bees don't cling so much

I have a Walter T. Kelly suit, a Mann Lake suit and other odds and ends around. They are fine, but not at the top of my list.


----------

